# slippery slope/ humble beginnings



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so one good smoke about 3 months ago and damn did i fall down that slope fast


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Best slope you'll ever fall down :lol:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one! I have an Onyx resting... How do you like them?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

It's one hell of a ride that's for sure.

Nice stash! Let me know if you need help burning that Padron. lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice stash you got there... slopes a biatch.:bounce:


----------



## alwayslit (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice.....welcome to the madness:biggrin1:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice! You are definitely gaining speed on this slope! Watch out! I was always curious about those Onyx too. Let me know what you think!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Tman said:


> Nice! You are definitely gaining speed on this slope! Watch out! I was always curious about those Onyx too. Let me know what you think!


only had 1 so far...... super tight draw. tried all the usual fixes but was unable to finish... hopefully it was just 1 bad stick


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Very nice start down the slope!!!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, ain't it fun


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Stay away from those Onyx sticks. They're all super tight like that.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Stay away from those Onyx sticks. They're all super tight like that.


Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well thats unfortunate news about the onyx


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cohiba (D.R.) are super tight too, but I could enjoy it for the flavor. I just don't like how expensive they are though! :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

kapathy said:


> only had 1 so far...... super tight draw. tried all the usual fixes but was unable to finish... hopefully it was just 1 bad stick


Dry box them for 7-10days and have a draw poker at the ready.



Tman said:


> Cohiba (D.R.) are super tight too, but I could enjoy it for the flavor. I just don't like how expensive they are though! :lol:


Since they lost the law suit, Cohiba DR can be found very cheap on close out. Get'um while you can!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Good start! Watch the pile grow and grow!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice and this site does not help:drum:


----------

